# 6 year old shot by police.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This one's interesting.

Jeremy Mardis case: Community to say goodbye to 6-year-old killed by police - CBS News


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

It did not take long for the two officers to get arrested by the state police.

"That video was incredible," Edmonson said. "I mean, as a father, much less head of the state police, I looked at that tape, I said this is incredibly disturbing."


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Seems to me the DHS had paper targets of pregnant women and children for their soliders to train with. It's terrible. If your not aware of this fact do some searching.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

These two besmirchers of their badges were on the low end of the bucket, genetically and ethically. Imagine if two White cops had shot a six year old black kid. Yeah.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I saw this on fakebook and some of the comments are really disturbing. There is a bunch of black folks in there saying that the police will "use these brothas as the new face of police brutality"... that their names and faces were made public very quickly unlike the case with Tamir Rice. Because they are black cops that killed a kid this time...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

White lives matter?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Horrible mistakes happen. When its egregious, internal and public review and prosecution if warranted. I would think only a minority of cases if any would be racially motivated with most being poor judgment or a very difficult situation. But that is why these cases are scrutinized. I would like to reserve judgment until all the facts come out.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> White lives matter?


All lives matter.

And that funeral is going on today not far from me


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mozingo said:


> All lives matter.


To me , yes.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mozingo said:


> All lives matter.
> 
> And that funeral is going on today not far from me


Agreed ALL lives matter.

But do you think Sotero, Rev Al., Holder, et. al. will be up in arms soon?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Agreed ALL lives matter.
> 
> But do you think Sotero, Rev Al., Holder, et. al. will be up in arms soon?


Yes, because the cops are black and were arrested.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

In our Orwellian age, all animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

James m said:


> Yes, because the cops are black and were arrested.


So this must be a "hate crime"? One that gets prosecuted as such?

IMHO, crime is crime, treat everyone the same. Murdering a policeman or politician should be the same as shooting a citizen, but it's not......


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Until we know all the facts from both sides we should not be to quick to judge but in my humble opinion what ever he was wanted for and if the officers had known the child was in the car they should have let him run and get him another day.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Pretty weird old deal. Only thing I can imagine is maybe the cops are alleging daddy was trying to run over them in the car and the kid got killed unintentionally. Lot of folks got killed under that scenario back in the day. Would have to affix most of the blame on Daddy since he instigated the pursuit.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Billy Roper said:


> These two besmirchers of their badges were on the low end of the bucket, genetically and ethically. Imagine if two White cops had shot a six year old black kid. Yeah.


"...on the low end of the bucket, genetically..." What exactly do you mean by that statement? Come on. Don't be shy.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> There is a bunch of black folks in there saying that the police will "use these brothas as the new face of police brutality"... that their names and faces were made public very quickly unlike the case with Tamir Rice.


I'm not familiar with the Rice case. Is it safe to assume that Rice is a white officer who's name was not made public for as long as possible to protect his identity?


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> But do you think Sotero, Rev Al., Holder, et. al. will be up in arms soon?


Anyone would be justified in protesting the unfair treatment of either the victim or the accused (officers). I don't fault anyone for standing up for someone who's being mistreated by the government or one of its agencies. That's our right under the First Amendment, a right afforded to all Americans (white or black). Do you disagree? In fact, I have a little more respect for someone who protests an injustice for the world to see than someone who just whines about it online.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

jdjones3109 said:


> Anyone would be justified in protesting the unfair treatment of either the victim or the accused (officers). I don't fault anyone for standing up for someone who's being mistreated by the government or one of its agencies. That's our right under the First Amendment, a right afforded to all Americans (white or black). Do you disagree? In fact, I have a little more respect for someone who protests an injustice for the world to see than someone who just whines about it online.


In some places if you protest you will be put on a "shit list" if you give the least amount of protest, right or wrong. From then on the thugs will be watching you for the rest of your life. And these are the people Hitler modeled his SS uniforms after. Want a hint? State agency in the bay state.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

The report said that one of the officers had a grudge against the the father of the kid. That's a motive for the stop which escalated to the killing.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have said it for years. the lowering standards being implemented to put warm bodies in Police uniforms is starting to bear it's wicked fruit. Who would ever want to be a Police Officer today? Some branches have been putting hardcore gang members in military uniforms for years now. Drug dealers see having a few Locs and enforcers on the local PD as a guarantee against being busted and a sure way to keep the boot on the throat of the competition. Anyone with a pulse can pass these hiring tests and they are overlooking more and more on the background tests with every passing year. If you are or were ever in a hate group, they still want to know. If you have ever claimed to be a Sureno, Gangster Disciple, Simon City Royal, Latin King, Crip or MS-13 Gangster you are in. They simply don't ask. Something tells me this was more of a hit than a use of force situation.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Next step up from affirmative action I guess.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Next step up from affirmative action I guess.


I've read quite a few posts in this board that decry what are perceived to be frivolous claims of racism or discrimination by minorities. Well, it would be hypocritical to do the same in this case, so let's not assume that race had or will have anything to do with it unless we learn otherwise. Maybe, just maybe, this is a simple case of two men in uniform who shot a man on purpose and his son accidentally for reasons that had nothing to do with race.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

jdjones, Have you seen pictures of the two "officers" involved? If you want to get into a discussion of eugenics, or how group natural selection works, or the relative contribution of different demographic groups to science, technology, medicine, or literature, we can go there. Or perhaps whether some demographic groups are genetically prone to violence, as evidenced by their criminal acts, in every nation and class? Crime statistics? Ability to do those cute little things like invent written alphabets on their own? I ain't shy. ;->


----------

